# closet grow need help



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 2, 2007)

i am doing a closet grow but what was stupid was buying things that i needed as i went along oo well but my concern is ventilation, this is my grandpas home and i do have permission to grow but i dont know how to vent in fresh air and vent out bad air i have a fan in there and i also dont live there so i can only stop by like every other day to take care of plants, i cant cut holes in the walls or crap like that the door is one of those sliding doors with slits in it any way of venting? i am growing with cfls, o and its in a trailer


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 2, 2007)

so i guess i will have to talk to grandpa and see if he will let me cut holes i know he wont go for it but if not maybe he will let me build a grow cab about 7 foot tall 5 foot wide and about 4 foot deep and put a bathroom fan on top and a fan to bring cool air in


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 3, 2007)

other than a portable a/c unit cutting holes may be your only option....and how many watts of cfl are you planning on running?  7'x5'x4' would take quite a bit to get a decent harvest out of....


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

using 4 42 watts


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 3, 2007)

smokin' wit snoop said:
			
		

> using 4 42 watts


 
I got a 3x4x7 box too and my 1 grow I used 4)42 cfl's too and 4) 4 footer shop lites each bulbs 40 watts in each corner and my plants did just fine.

My 2 grow I redid my lights and put 4) 42,     8) 26  and my 4 footers and I think that be enough lite for 6 Plants !!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 3, 2007)

(this is my grandpas home and i do have permission to grow )
ok first thing you should do is get permission to be growing in his house it is not right to be growing in some ones house if they dont know especially family
what happens if he gets caught with those plants and he never new about them


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> (this is my grandpas home and i do have permission to grow )
> ok first thing you should do is get permission to be growing in his house it is not right to be growing in some ones house if they dont know especially family
> what happens if he gets caught with those plants and he never new about them


 

ok sticky budz i think we had a miss communication here lol i said i have permission to grow in his home lol and this is just a personal grow not for sale anyway and i dont mention it to my friends or anything like that


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 3, 2007)

smokin' wit snoop said:
			
		

> ok sticky budz i think we had a miss communication here lol i said i have permission to grow in his home lol and this is just a personal grow not for sale anyway and i dont mention it to my friends or anything like that


yeah you shouldn't grow without permission


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

yall i got permission my plants are already in flowering but i need a way of venting it off and i am growing in a trailer


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 3, 2007)

OK my bad was stoned and miss read it lol forgive me lol you say you have a fan in there and you dont want to cut holes than the only thing i can think is maybe u can leave the door open some and get something to hide the smell or maybe never tried this before but maybe an air purifier will work not sure would have to ask around but good luck my friend sorry for the mistake


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

dont worry about it bro its all good srry for being short with yall too parents are getting on my nerves hopefully this will be my last year in community college and going to 4 yr to move out, but the air purifier thing idk i used 2 of those cheap febreeze air purifier with the carbon filter in it for 14$ each they ****, i am saving up now to build my own carbon filter but i forgot to say i got a cloning tray in the room not the closet but outside the closet with the lights on them maybe i can tell my grandpa to open the closet door and leave it open for a few hrs during the day do that for now until i can talk him into letting me make a grow cab and cut holes in that and put vetilation fans in the top and bottom.... but would just opening the door for a few hrs during the day work? and sorry bout the confusion bro


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 3, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I got a 3x4x7 box too and my 1 grow I used 4)42 cfl's too and 4) 4 footer shop lites each bulbs 40 watts in each corner and my plants did just fine.
> 
> My 2 grow I redid my lights and put 4) 42, 8) 26 and my 4 footers and I think that be enough lite for 6 Plants !!


 
Interesting....


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 3, 2007)

if you can figure out when the temps are peaking you could have him crack the door during those hours....an oscillating fan on the ground by the door would help bring in cool air and move the hot air up an out....


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

ok thanks guys for the help, i prob wont grow the movable closet cuz i dont want to put all of my money into something that may not last but a few yrs


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 3, 2007)

get a active carbon odor stopper thingey

check the DIY forums


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

u talkin about making a carbon filter with the hardware cloth, panty hose, and the active carbon? well thats what i am saving for right now, but now i have a new idea guys..... how about leaving the closet door open and getting some rubbermaids and stacking them up and putting my flowering plants in there just put some mylar up on the sides of the rubbermaid, and then getting another rubbermaid for my clones, anoter for my mothers, and one for my ones in vegetative.....or another idea someone said something about a portable a/c unit where can i get one (lowes homedepot?) how small can they get, and how much can they cost


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Smokin Wit I was thinking about what ur trying to do..
Since u don't want to cut holes anywhere ! 

Why don't u think about this!

take ur door off and put up a plywood door and on that u can cut a hole in and then build a box around that and make it big enough to drawl air and at the bottom u can put some type of filters there so no lite can get in and on the corner of the door where it opens put some type of wheel on it, so it won't be so heavey on that cornner when openning !!

I have one on the side of my grow box but not finished and it been working just fine for now..

Just a Idea about the Plywood Door..


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 3, 2007)

i mentioned the a/c unit....i'd start with craigslist and go with at least a 5500btu unit....it's enough to quickly cool off a 4'x4' area and shut down for a few so it's not running constantly like a smaller unit could....they also pull double duty for bringing in fresh co2 rich air and controlling humidity....you can find a good one for around $100 at home depot or lowes....i'd personally try to find one with a cooling/heater feature and thermostat....you could dial in the min/max temps and keep your room at optimum temps 24/7.....


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 3, 2007)

flying high has a good idea too....you wouldn't be cutting up grandpa's door so it may be easier to talk him in to....a small extraction fan up top and an a/c vent near the bottom would build up some negative pressure and exhaust a lot of the heat....


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Smokin Wit I was thinking about what ur trying to do..
> Since u don't want to cut holes anywhere !
> 
> Why don't u think about this!
> ...


 


genius.. seems simple enough to be common sense..but thats what makes it genius.. after reading this, im off to home depot..

ive been worrying a lot about my closet grow..problems with light flooding the room (privacy issues) and air venting.. you just solved my headache..  MUCH appreciated


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Smokin Wit I was thinking about what ur trying to do..
> Since u don't want to cut holes anywhere !
> 
> Why don't u think about this!
> ...


 

ok u lost me after getting a peice of plywood..im srry dude i just dont understand im kinda stoned right now too so i would really appr if u could explain more..sorry for the inconvience


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

ok after reading what u wrote like 100 times i think i finally get part of it atleast hanging up the plywood and puting in exhaust, but the plywood is thin how would i attach it to the door frame and them things that makes the door swing open are too big for plywood, cant think of their names pretty stoned out of my mind right now..done smoked myself stupid lol


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

i would suggest either getting new hinges so you can hang the plywood like a functional door..or just rest the plywood on the doorframe..

i would suggest getting hinges and doing it right..then you wont have to worry about the plywood falling over, and causing electrical failure or hazards...but im low-doughin my setup too..somaybe rest it on the door frame or use same chain (the same used to hang light) and make 2 about 8'' strands...nail the chain to the top of the plywood, then stretch the chain to the top of the doorframe and nail it there..it should hang there okay...maybe? just an idea if you dont want hinges


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

hinges thats what there called but do they make small ones to fit a piece of plywood


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah, they make all sorts of sizes...from small ones for cabinet doors to humongus ones for security doors..id try walmart for that


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

or you could use the hinges you have, but instead of using the long screws.. get a few nuts and bolts that fit through the screwholes on the hinge.. then just put the bolt throught the plywood and attach the nut on the other side.. thinking about that..it might be stronger than screws..and thats a better thing if your hanging a vent box on it


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

oooo sweet ok and am talking to papa now on the phone and he is going for it alsome thanx for all of the help yall cool ideas


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

no problem...just feeding off flyinhighs's dope *** idea,dont want to be taking his credit hah..but good luck bro, let me know what happens and how it turns out


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

i think he went for it he was like but the sliding door we have has a crack at the bottom of the door and it has slats in the door, so i had to explain about mold and heat and all of that but i think he will be cool wit it since it can be temporary....i will deff let u know how it went should have it up by the end of the week


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 4, 2007)

smokin' wit snoop said:
			
		

> ok after reading what u wrote like 100 times i think i finally get part of it atleast hanging up the plywood and puting in exhaust, but the plywood is thin how would i attach it to the door frame and them things that makes the door swing open are too big for plywood, cant think of their names pretty stoned out of my mind right now..done smoked myself stupid lol


 
Reading after 100 times ? Stonier! 

Genis: well I think things through before starting project and how to make something..  Perfectionist here.

Anyway I figure That was the best way to explain and Not that good on words, Maybe I left something out (Opps Sorry)  !

The plywood should be thick enough like 1/2 or 3/4 size.. Depend on fans
Hanging is with hinges !!
To keep door close, there all kinds of Hooks..

I have a big 22 inch box fan on the side of my grow room that I got to finish up and it draws freash air in and a 12 inch hole on top to push out the hot air and there is a 9 inch fan on top..


Lets get Stone!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 4, 2007)

Grownincali420 said:
			
		

> no problem...just feeding off flyinhighs's dope *** idea,dont want to be taking his credit hah..but good luck bro, let me know what happens and how it turns out


 
No problem there G420 !

Feed off my dope Idea and you help a brother out !!  Kool
When getting into a hurry to get off this comp. I guess I left a few things out...


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 4, 2007)

glad it seems like things are gonna work out for you....seems like grandpa's a pretty cool cat....


----------

